# Lowrance Fish finder rain proof question



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Have any of you had any issues with your fish finder mounted on the boat and left out in the rain in the yard or the boat ride to the ramp?


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

I put mine on at the ramp and take it off at the ramp.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I can't speak for new models, but my old lms332c has been rained on more than one. No problems at all.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a HDS 12" that's been mounted since I got it been rained on snowed on never had any problems knoc on wood lol


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

These are sealed units. I wouldn't throw it in the pool but rain isn't going to hurt it.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

It aint a Lowrance but. If Humminbird can go for a swim im guessing high end Lowrance can too.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMG, about the poorest attempt to create an accident, I've seen, in a while!:dance:


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

tbone2374 said:


> OMG, about the poorest attempt to create an accident, I've seen, in a while!


Agreed but still get a kick watching him tried. Anyway I would think regardless to any brand of units. Down pours cannot hurt your ff given there are no assembly flaws on the seals.
Can't tell ya how many time my Humminbird sit in the rain all day while out fishing. I think all high end units are pretty well water proof. Don't worry Karl. It's still under warranty. Put it through a torture test. Break it in man!! Only way to tell


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Lol. Such poor acting. He should at least try harder to make it look real. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

One of my four Sons, baptized a Hummingbird unit, years, ago. Still works!


----------



## K-Train10 (May 15, 2014)

Somehow my hummingbird unit has a water bubble under the screen. And it was practically brand new when it happened. Has never been submerged, just rained on a few times. I donâ€™t leave it on the boat when not in use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

K-Train10 said:


> Somehow my hummingbird unit has a water bubble under the screen. And it was practically brand new when it happened. Has never been submerged, just rained on a few times. I don?t leave it on the boat when not in use.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Assembly flaws. Like I said I think once a unit is assemble correctly no flaws it should be well sealed. Yours may had moisture enter during assembly or you got a bad seal somewhere.

We install HVAC equiptment and see human errors all the times on brand new units.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Man Hoytbowhunter
You treat yours mean !!!!!

I have two units now. A HDS12 gen 3 and HDS8 gen 2 so donâ€™t want to take off the boar. Somewhat of an investment so donâ€™t want to leave on the rain and have water problems.
The HDS8 is about 2yrs old and been in the rain several times with no problems.
Wanted to see if anyone was having troubles.


----------

